# Sportster Problem



## Alan Ellis (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a Sirius Sportster.  I am having a problem with the LED screen flickering on and off. I have to wiggle it in the cradle to get the screen to stay on. The unit still receives a signal and sounds ok, but the LED screen keeps flickering on and off. Anyone else had this problem or know what the solution is? Thanks.

AE


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

If it is seated all the way and locked then you have a short. You can try another cradle but it could be in the unit itself. No end user fix, get a replacement.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Haven't had this specific problem, but for a while now, I get no sound (but do get the display). After 6 million phone calls to electronics stores, Sirius, Best Buy, etc., no 1 seems to fix it. Had to buy another 1 and this time I got the protection plan (which I NEVER buy).



Alan Ellis said:


> I have a Sirius Sportster. I am having a problem with the LED screen flickering on and off. I have to wiggle it in the cradle to get the screen to stay on. The unit still receives a signal and sounds ok, but the LED screen keeps flickering on and off. Anyone else had this problem or know what the solution is? Thanks.
> 
> AE


----------

